# Ctrl+Alt+F1 turns off The Monitor in Gutsy



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2008)

When at GDM or after I login, whenever i try Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2 , rather than showing a comman-line window(tty or Black screen something), funny ,it turns off My Monitor(Samsung 55V) and the light of the Monitor just blinks(just like when you shutdown the PC but doesnt switch off the AC power). 

I tried Suspend/Hibernate Mode earlier but i was shown the error that it didnt work (Hibernate worked though but not Suspend Mode). So i am guessing that it might have stored hibernation file in my Home Folder,isnt it? Maybe deleting that would fix the problem. Maybe that combination of Ctrl+Alt+F1 is shutting down my Monitor but not the PC(Hard Drive/Optical Drive, Mouse, Keyboard,etc are still on)
If i try to press any button ( like we do to bring back from Hibernation or Sleep Mode) but it does not work, as the monitor's light keeps on blinking but the monitor never comes out of Sleep!!

While Shutting down the monitor just turns off immediately even though the PC still goes through its shutdown procedures. Should the Monitor shut down only after doing the shutdown procedures?
Plz Help.

*Another Query* as What is the Shortcut Key for making a cell reference Absolute like it was F4 in MS Excel? eg $A5$


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone have a solution.....


----------



## mediator (Feb 25, 2008)

I think its a xorg issue. Try editing the xorg.conf to change ur monitor settings.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 25, 2008)

> When at GDM or after I login, whenever i try Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2 , rather than showing a comman-line window(tty or Black screen something), funny ,it turns off My Monitor(Samsung 55V) and the light of the Monitor just blinks(just like when you shutdown the PC but doesnt switch off the AC power).
> 
> I tried Suspend/Hibernate Mode earlier but i was shown the error that it didnt work (Hibernate worked though but not Suspend Mode). So i am guessing that it might have stored hibernation file in my Home Folder,isnt it? Maybe deleting that would fix the problem. Maybe that combination of Ctrl+Alt+F1 is shutting down my Monitor but not the PC(Hard Drive/Optical Drive, Mouse, Keyboard,etc are still on)
> If i try to press any button ( like we do to bring back from Hibernation or Sleep Mode) but it does not work, as the monitor's light keeps on blinking but the monitor never comes out of Sleep!!



Im guessing one of the VGA modes arent set correctly. What resolution and frequency do you have your monitors setup for. I recall someone asking this in #Ubuntu and someone said somethign about passing the correct VGA mode while booting up. 



> Another Query as What is the Shortcut Key for making a cell reference Absolute like it was F4 in MS Excel? eg $A5$



Im assuming that you are referring to OOo ? Try shift +F4 .


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2008)

I have set my reso at 1024x768 @ 60Mhz Refresh Rate. I have not change anything. Monitor is 14"Samsung 55V Samtron.
If anything happened like A Black Screen while exiting a ga,e, or restarting X Server, I used to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to login and shutdown properly. But now while doing that the Monitor is off but its light continues to blink. Thats why i have force shutdown using Cabinet shutdown button. I am more concerned about improper shutdown might create trouble for my data.
Here is my xorg.conf
	
	



```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"SAMTRON 55V"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Monitor		"SAMTRON 55V"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"SAMTRON 55V"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Monitor		"SAMTRON 55V"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```
Thanks exx for the shortcut for Oo.org. I am learning Calc


----------



## mehaman (Feb 25, 2008)

*___________________________________________*

remove/backup ur stock xorg.conf and place below one as ur current /etc/X11/xorg.conf =)

```
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "dbe"
        Load            "dri"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "ddc"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "freetype"
    Load        "bitmap"
    Load        "int10"
    Load        "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Driver        "intel"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
  Option    "XVideo"        "On"
  Option    "DevicePresence"    "On"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "SAMTRON 55V"
        HorizSync       30.0-55.0
        VertRefresh     50.0-120.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "SAMTRON 55V"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Modes        "1024x768" 
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"


EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode         0666
EndSection
```

and..


			
				raheem said:
			
		

> If anything happened like A Black Screen while exiting a ga,e, or restarting X Server, I used to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to login and shutdown properly. But now while doing that the Monitor is off but its light continues to blink. Thats why i have* force shutdown using Cabinet shutdown button*. I am more concerned about improper shutdown might create trouble for my data.


@raheem:there is this golden rule u can remember easily:


> “*R*aising
> *E*lephants *I*s *S*o *U*tterly *B*onkers”


 
^Yes! I meant if system is freezed,U may try magic SysRq feature in linux kernel.
where in a sunken system(I meant freezed) do as below,dont expect any text to show up or for a visible change.it all does internally =D

Press:
*ALT+SysRq+R (rescues the kbd from X & co)
ALT+SysRq+E(kill you haha)
ALT+SysRq+I (again I will kill!)
ALT+SysRq+S (sync fs)
**ALT+SysRq+U (unmount)*
*ALT+SysRq+B (reboot)

*@raheem:Ama yaar,kaiku time barbad kar raelo babai?jaldi try kar 
^|^ U can remember as "REISUB" also 
edit:aur haan @raheem mia: u can try adding below line in ur section "device" for a better experience :

```
Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"
```


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ___________________________________________*

Thanks mehman for the reply.
Now i edited my xorg.conf with yours and restarted. It asked for reconfiguring my Graphics Card and i selected Intel driver. After a reboot, still ctrl+Alt+f1 did the same blinking thing again.
Here is my new xorg.conf after reconfiguring my graphics
	
	



```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
# values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
#
# You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
# For example:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"GLcore"
	Load		"v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Failsafe Device"
	Boardname	"vesa"
	Busid		"PCI:0:2:0"
	Driver		"intel"
	Screen	0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Failsafe Monitor"
	Vendorname	"Samsung"
	Modelname	"Samsung Samtron 55v"
	Horizsync	30-55
	Vertrefresh	50-120
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync interlace +vsync
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Failsafe Device"
	Monitor		"Failsafe Monitor"
	Defaultdepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Virtual	1024	768
		Modes		"800x600@85"	"800x600@60"	"800x600@75"	"832x624@75"	"800x600@72"	"1024x768@60"	"800x600@56"	"1024x768@43"	"640x480@85"	"640x480@75"	"640x480@72"	"640x480@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```


----------



## mediator (Feb 25, 2008)

U can check this n this.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2008)

mediator said:


> U can check this n this.


Sorry mediator those links suggestion didnt work


----------



## mediator (Feb 26, 2008)

Did u try restoring ur orginal xorg.conf and then trying those suggestions?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

it seems ur missing DRI line? 
also,xorg.conf looks alien to me-something like the one seen in fedora 

u should use this xorg.conf.it seems pretty sane to me:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=758054&postcount=6
and *dont change xorg.conf even if Ubuntu X asks to reconfigure!*.
make sure u have installed dri modules 
install it via libgl1-mesa-dri ,mesa-utils-libgl1-mesa-glx etc.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2008)

^ I have those packages installed.
I used that xorg.conf and it asked for reconfiguring the graphics. I chose not to  i get the TTY screen but a Black Screen at the GDM, getting that Ubuntu sound though. I restarted X-Server but still that Black Screen.

I used the xorg.conf from the Ubuntu Live CD and i dont get the tty but GDM is alright. Funny Stuff.
here is the content of Live CD Xorg.conf
	
	



```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	Monitor		"SAMTRON 55V"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
```

I tried and deleted "1280x1024" mode but still the same problem.


----------

